# barnett cobra



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi i just got the Barnett cobra yesterday and i was just wondering if this slingshot is powerful enough to take down pigeons, squirrel and rabbit? also dose anyone know how to aim the slingshot. I only bought this catty because my TTF wooden catty snapped.

please don't say that the Barnett diabo is better because I know that it is.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

hunter boy said:


> Hi i just got the Barnett cobra yesterday and i was just wondering if this slingshot is powerful enough to take down pigeons, squirrel and rabbit? also dose anyone know how to aim the slingshot. I only bought this catty because my TTF wooden catty snapped.
> 
> please don't say that the Barnett diabo is better because I know that it is.


They have the same power level . Get you some 1/2 steel or 50. lead balls and aim for head and upper chest with pigeons , and the head or heart with squirrels .


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

thank you where can i get 1/2 steel or 50. lead balls


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Try black powder or reloading stores. See if any of your family members cast ammo.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

hunter boy said:


> thank you where can i get 1/2 steel or 50. lead balls


Ebay for the cheapest prices .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a guy in your neighborhood : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22456-lead-ammo/


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes the cobra is powerful enough.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is not so much the power of the slingshot ... the important thing is your ability to hit what you are shooting at. You need to practice, practice, and practice some more until you are reasonably certain of making a head shot on your game. Do not even think about going hunting until you are accurate with your slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

No, that catty is not good for anything, not accurate, not enough power to kill a mouse, the design is bad and its ugly !

I'll Pm you so you can send it to me so it's out of your hands and you don't have to suffer anymore ;- )

.... in reality that is a very nice sling, have fun with it.

wll


----------

